# Visalia, Ca *JEWELZ* female, adult pts date 9/23



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry this photo is SO big. Couldn't get it to a more appropriate size.













Jewelz

Breed: German Shepherd Dog (mix breed)
Age: Adult
Gender: Female 
Size: Medium
hasShots, 

Location: 14131 Ave 256 Visalia, CA
Shelter dog ID: TCAC094858A
Shelter: Tulare County Animal Control 
Contact: Tim Brown
Contact Tel: <span style="color: #FF0000">559-636-3647</span> 
Contact email: [email protected]

About Jewelz Jewelz TCAC094858A is a beautiful adult female GSD mix. She is current on her shots. Jewelz can walk on a leash, but what she really likes are attention, tummy rubs, and ear scratches. She has a very low key, mellow personality, and would make a great buddy for some lucky person. If you would like more information about Jewelz, please have her ID number available, and contact the shelter. 


http://www.dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1221359452410


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

still there, PTS DATE IS 9/30


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Jewelz has 4 days left to live!
Euthanasia date: 2008-09-30 Reason for euthanasia: Space 


Anyone??


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Up ya go pretty girl.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing now says her PTS date is 10/7/08!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Here;s original thread; will have Mods close other one


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Jewelz has 6 days left to live!
Euthanasia date: 2008-10-07 Reason for euthanasia: Space 


http://dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1221359452410


Jewelz

Breed: German Shepherd Dog (mix breed)
Age: Adult
Gender: Female 
Size: Medium
hasShots, 


About Jewelz: Jewelz TCAC094858A is a beautiful adult female GSD mix. She is current on her shots. Jewelz can walk on a leash, but what she really likes are attention, tummy rubs, and ear scratches. She has a very low key, mellow personality, and would make a great buddy for some lucky person. If you would like more information about Jewelz, please have her ID number available, and contact the shelter. 


Shelter: Tulare County Animal Control 
14131 Ave 256 
Visalia, CA
Shelter dog ID: TCAC094858A
Contact tel: 559-636-3647 
Contact name: TCAC 
Contact email: [email protected]


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

this thread is so big( length wise) and is kinda hard to read....


----------



## nova (Sep 25, 2008)

Here ya go smaller,very pretty girl!


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Still listed


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for the West Coast beauty....anybody out there for her??


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

only 3 days left!!!!!! anyone?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

2 days


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11914749

Jewelz is a beautiful adult female GSD mix. She is current on her shots. Jewelz can walk on a leash, but what she really likes are tummy rubs and ear scratches. Jewelz is mellow and quiet, and would make a great friend for some lucky person. If you would like more information about Jewelz, please have her ID number available, and contact the shelter. 

Tulare County Animal Shelter 
Visalia, CA 
<span style="color: #CC0000">559-636-DOGS</span>

Please contact Michelle ([email protected]) for more information about this pet.



Tomorrow is her last day.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Is she still there?


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

She's still listed on petfinder and dogsindanger.
She's such a pretty dog and sounds like she'd be the perfect dog for somebody so I'm surprised she hasn't been adopted yet.
I will email the shelter and check on her.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

this sweet angel was PTS

Rest in peace sweet girl









http://www.dogsindanger.com/memorial.jsp?next=1221360822402 (second one in on the second row)


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I just got an email back from the shelter and they do still have her. 
They said she is a really great girl and they are going to try and keep her as long as they possibly can because she is so good. They didn't give me a deadline though.

(I think if a shelter doesn't manually remove the dog from the adoption list, it automatically gets listed in the memorial section)


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

ok, thanks for letting us know. I am so glad she is still alive!!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

unfortunately there are very few west coast people on here who actively rescue. so for the few of you here...can anybody help this girl? if they've put off her euth she MUST be a dear, sweet, dog.

anybody?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Jewelz has 1 days left to live!
Euthanasia date: 2008-10-07 Reason for euthanasia: Space 

I wonder if she made it out............


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

she is still with the shelter, they are giving her more time!!! It says on dogsindanger.com that she was PTS but elliecd emailed to check and she is still alive.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bump back up


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump for this sweet girl


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

on borrowed time....she must be really special


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Visalia is a long way from me, but if she comes through Northern CA I can help with transport (even hold a day or two if needed). Please PM me if I can help.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

dogsindanger says ADOPTED


----------

